# Hmmmmm



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Pretty Quiet on here. :shhh:


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Rumor has it, its hopping for Atlantics on the big A!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Atlantics have likely peaked on the AS. I got 6-7 kelts/dropbacks this weekend. Steel are scattered, but around. They're very fat this fall. I also bobbered a Cisco behind some atlantics.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Atlantics have likely peaked on the AS. I got 6-7 kelts/dropbacks this weekend. Steel are scattered, but around. They're very fat this fall. I also bobbered a Cisco behind some atlantics.


I was out Saturday morning as well. No steel but I saw lots of Atlantics. One stayed just below me in my shadow as I swung for Steel.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

How are the size of the Atlantics. Are you guys seeing all the larger variety from that one exceptional class or are you starting to see some smaller ones mixed in?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Multiple year classes. I’ve saw everything from 15” jacks(or whatever they call their version) to fish pushing 15lbs.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I fished the A Thur - Sun last week. I fished from Whirlpool up one day (Fri - rain and snow day), but only caught 2 Steelhead. I saw tons of redds from Atlantics, but couldn't see many fish, due to very poor light conditions. I did see Atlantics rolling, so I know they were around in good numbers. I didn't target them, and didn't get any bites from them.
I also fished the lower river for 3 days, and landed 8 Steelhead, from there. 5 were caught my first day, then it was slim pickings for the next several days. I did break off a big fish, and missed some bites. Not a lot of Steelhead in the lower river - I caught all of my fish from 2 spots. The dam @ Van Ettan creek is open, draining down the lake, so the homeowners don't have to pull their docks. I fished it a bit, but didn't have any bites either bottom bouncing spawn, or floating it under a bobber. 

The water temps @ the Ausable are lower 40's, and the flow is great. The river should be full of Steelhead, but it isn't. Sigh. There are still fish to be caught. Just not a lot, or real big fish. My largest fish landed was about 6#, and half were Skippers.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Great Detailed Report. Thanks!


----------

